

Are there any good mmobile live streaming solution? - diabloernest
http://jatspeak.com/blog/?p=33
I was looking for some live solutions that allow me to transfer a live feed from my mobile to a friends mobile. I could not find any good solution. If anyon e knows abt it, then please do inform. <p>Also, given such a platform, i came up with some interesting use cases, which you might agree as well. I posted it on my blog. <p>Given that you have a framework which can deliver real time video feeds from your phone to anywhere? How would you use it? I'm sure justin's job would be much easier in case it allows him to stream his video on web.
======
jsjenkins168
AT&T Video Share does this, but it is limited to select 3G phones and I dont
think it has yet been rolled out to all regions.

And its damn expensive.

